# 2012 NFSP / Roberts Tunnel Flows



## deepsouthpaddler

3/27 Update...

Denver Water turned on the tunnel recently and is currently holding tunnel flows at 128 cfs. Thats about 145 in the north fork at grant. Abnormally warm March weather is increasing demand for water on the plains, but runoff hasn't started in earnest in the high country, so they are pulling water through the tunnel. Denver Water thinks flows could be in the 120-200 cfs range from the tunnel in the next week, depending on weather. Keep an eye on the tunnel gauge just in case they crank her up to runnable flows.

Denver Water noted that they will probably be pulling more water through the tunnel this year than normal due to the low snowpack. Could be a good season on the North Fork, which is small consolation in a dismal snow year.

Also, note that there is currently a fire close to the north fork that has closed down foxton Rd (the way to get from 285 to foxton or waterton). If you are planning on doing some early season boating down there, check for road closures before you go.


----------



## DanOrion

Horay for DWB updates! Thanks!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

4/4 Update...

Denver Water turned down the tunnel to ~170 cfs today after demand for water lowered after the spring storm. Denver water expects the tunnel flows to go up as the weather warms up, so keep an eye on the gauges.

The grant gauge is more accurate than the bailey gauge in my opinion. I would check it to see what tunnel plus natural flow is doing.

Grant gauge
Detail Graph

Also, the landowners at the old put in at the farmers union / rawhide flyfishing by the culvert bridge have asked paddlers not to park or launch there. A new parking lot was built right next (to the left of) the ATF liquor store in Bailey. Its a big lot and it has bathrooms, although they weren't open yet for the season last weekend. Please launch in Bailey and park at the new parking lot. The new parking lot will keep you a little further away from the grouchy feed store owner too.

As always... please respect 4 falls landowners. Do not piss in front of landowners, if you do have to go, go in the river so no one can smell your business, don't leave any trash and pick some up if you see it, be courteous to the landowners if you run into them, and be discrete when portaging or scouting at 4 falls. 

Have a great Bailey season... its probably going to be a low water year savior.

Bailey Fest is Aug 10-12, so there is at least one bright spot on the calendar for a low water year. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## johng

Ian - as always many thanks for the river level updates, and your efforts to keep us informed so we don't cross paths with the landowners or business folks in Bailey. I was wondering about the current situation with parking so this was very timely for me. I'll look forward to Bailey Fest - it might be the only game in town this year.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Tunnel is going up right now. 263 at the 9:15 update, may be going higher. Gauge updates online every hour I think. 

Nice Easter present from Denver water!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

4/9 update...

Denver water is keeping the tunnel steady today at ~270 cfs. About 300 in Bailey. Grant gauge is more accurate than Bailey gauge. DW might turn down the tunnel a bit in the next couple of days depending on weather or demand. Get it while it's on!


----------



## Crazy Nate

Wanna go tomorrow? Anybody?


----------



## pilom

Crazy Nate said:


> Wanna go tomorrow? Anybody?


After work? I could be out there by 5 if need be.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

4/11 update...

Denver water turned up the tunnel to 300 cfs today. Another 30ish cfs in the river. There is 340 at the grant gauge. Nice!

Denver Water cut back cheesman outflow as they are trying to fill cheesman, but runoff projections are weak, and they are concerned cheeseman won't fill.

My take... this will likely mean that cheeseman outflow is low during the pre-runoff period, and into the main runoff period (if we actually have one) as Denver Water tries to store water in Cheeseman. During this time, they will use the tunnel flows through the north fork to meet metro demand. Its looking like we could see some decent flows on the north fork in the near term.

Also... Bailey Fest is Aug 10-12 this year. With a weak snowpack and an early melt, my guess is that paddlers will be begging for something to paddle by the second weekend in Aug and Bailey Fest has got you covered!


----------



## ACC

Do you think the 300 release will hold into/thru the weekend? Thanks!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Don't know about the weekend Alex. Denver water tells me it depends on precip and demand. My guess is that flows hold thru Friday. Weather calls for rain & snow this weekend, so it's likely to drop over the weekend. 

Keep in mind that DW typically makes changes a day after weather or demand changes so if it rains saturday they may cut the tunnel Sunday. Also, flows typically change in th AM on the weekend, typically 9ish. It takes ~3 hrs for a tunnel change to get to Bailey. If the tunnel is on friday night and you want to paddle Saturday my recommendation would be to get an early start and shoot to put on at 10 am or before to beat a potential water change. Or go later in the afternoon after you have seen if the gauge is dropping in AM. I would guess flows drop sat or sun with cool weather and precip. Keep an eye on the gauges this weekend. I'll update Friday with Denver water thoughts for the weekend.


----------



## Jmannhei

Yah, with this upcoming moisture do you think they might bring it back down and if they do will foxton still be runnable? 

Keep the bottom side down!


----------



## Rez072

*Thursday AM Run?*

Anybody wanna rally tomorrow morning? Call me!

four one 9-2 0 five-1 five 7 seven


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

4/13 update... Denver water is turning down the tunnel today. The thought it was going to 250 or 270, she didn't know exactly. My guess is that tunnel flows stay at that lower level thru sat and drop again Sunday. If you go Saturday I would suggest going early in case the turn off the tunnel.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

4/14 update. 

Denver water turned down the tunnel again today. 217 out of the tunnel, 230 in the river. If you are going for low flows tomorrow (sun) I'd go early as there us a good chance it could drop tomorrow too. Flows typically change around 9 and get to Bailey by noon, so putting on around 10-11 gets you on the water before it drops. 

Looking at the weather I would guess that flows might come back up tue or wed next week as it warms up.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Flows dropped on sunday as expected due to precip and cold temps. Weather warms up mid week, keep an eye on the tunnel as it could come back up.

I'll be in Cali April 21-29, so I will be out of pocket for Bailey Updates. Keep an eye on the gauges and I will get the updates going again when I am back in town.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

4/19 update...

Denver Water turned up the tunnel to 250 cfs. There is 270 at grant in the river... thats enough to float my boat! 

Cheeseman outflow is at 100 cfs, and Denver Water hopes to keep it there to try and fill up cheeseman some. Increases in demand will be satisfied by upping the tunnel. I wouldn't be surprised to see flows go up in the next couple of days, and would expect tunnel releases to be 300 or greater by early next week when the weather looks hot again.


----------



## Cphilli

I'll be there Saturday if the flows bump to 350ish+.


----------



## ski_kayak365

If flows are over 300 next week, I can do Tues morning or weds.


----------



## deepstroke

Flows are up today! 301 out of the tunnel and 339 at Grant. YES!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

4/30 update...

Just got back from Cali! Hell yeah... great time.

Talked to denver water today. They upped the tunnel to 250 cfs. 281 in bailey last I checked. 

The weather is forecast to be warm and dry this week. I'd guess that flows either hold at 250 or go up to the 300 ish range out of the tunnel for this week.

Be courteous to the land owners if you see them and please use the marked wooden stairs at to get out and scout / portage above four falls. The stairs are marked with some orange sticks.


----------



## Pizzle

Ian,

What sight are you getting the Bailey readings off of? AW is registering a boat braking 139cfs.


----------



## KSC

I linked it to the most accurate gauge here: 
South Platte River, North Fork - Bailey Canyon - River Brain

Under the "External Links" section I also added a link to the Roberts Tunnel gauge which is the best/quickest way to see what's going on with the run.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Pizzy,

I typically go straight to the source for bailey gauge info, which is the colorado division of water resources.

Roberts tunnel gauge tells you how much the tunnel is putting in...
Detail Graph

The bailey gauge is most popular, but its also prone to more errors in my opinion...
Detail Graph

I think that the gauge at grant (just downstream of the tunnel) is better than the bailey gauge at low and high flows.
Detail Graph

The AW link must be reporting the wrong gauge I would guess. I will look into it. 

Either way... Bailey is good to go at 280ish in my book, and in a drought year... its plenty good.


----------



## ski_kayak365

AW just isn't updating the data, if you click on the source data page in the paragraph under the flow graph, it will take you to the source, which is updated correctly.


----------



## BDPADDLE

On it's way up now! Friday lap?


----------



## DoubleYouEss

I would like to make a lap on Friday. What time are you thinking?


----------



## seanlee

anyone down for an after work run tomorrow?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Tunnel is up to 300, 330 in the river. I don't think it will drop during the warm weather this week. Enjoy!


----------



## ski_kayak365

Sean, check your pm.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/3 update...

Denver water turned up the tunnel to ~350 cfs... ~390 cfs in the river. Good flows!

Weather is forecast to be warm through saturday, so I would expect flows to hold at runnable flows through sat, with a potential change sun AM or mon AM. Cooler weather and a chance of storms might drop down flows sunday or early next week.

Looks like the four falls landowner put some trees at the back of the put in grotto / eddy below four falls to discourage boaters from trying to launch out of the back of the normal launch spot below 1st falls. The landowner mentioned that he thought kayakers moved the wood at the back of the eddy last year that ended up draining the pool in the eddy spot. I personally think it was probably high water that moved wood around. 

I will contact the landowner soon to disucss put in options here for folks portaging first falls. Its hard to get more than two boaters in at a time in the current spot.

Please be mindful of the spots that the landowner wants us to get out at. There are two rough sets of stairs marked by a cone and orange sticks in the big eddy river right above 4 falls.

Enjoy the flows this weekend!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/4 update....

No changes to tunnel flows today. A cool 400 cfs in the river. Nice flows!

Denver water thinks flows will likely hold for saturday and probably sunday as well. With rain / cool in the forecast, they guess that flows will drop on monday. 

Bathrooms at the put in on the left side of the ATF store are open for the season.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/7 update...

Looks like Denver Water turned the tunnel down to 209 cfs today. I called Denver Water, and the lady that answered the phone didn't know what they were doing, so no beta from DW today.

My guess is that flows stay lower over the next couple of days with cooler weather after the rain. Demand could go up later in the week and bump up the tunnel. 

Keep checking the gauges.

We go snowed on running shuttle back from Bailey yesterday evening.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/9 update...

Denver water turned the tunnel down to 150 cfs yesterday. I talked to them today, and they don't think that they will make any changes today. Sunny and warming weather today and tomorrow could result in a bump up in flows thur or fri. Cool weather and a chance of rain is forecast for fri/sat, so I think tunnel flows will likely be low over the weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/10 update...

Denver water turned up the tunnel to 200 cfs today. Should mean about 250 in the river. 

A storm system is forecast to move through tomorrow, and its unclear when this will impact tunnel flows. If the storm dumps rain tonight, DW could drop tunnel flows friday morning. If the storm dumps rain friday afternoon or night, flows will likely hold for friday, and would probably get turned down saturday. Either way, I think flows are likely to drop with the upcoming system.

If you want to paddle it tomorrow, I'd suggest an early put in to beat the flow change. Remember that flows typically change around 9-11am, and flow changes typically take around 2-3 hrs to go from the tunnel to Bailey.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/11 update...


Talked to denver water today. They aren't planning on changing the tunnel this morning, so its holding at 206 cfs. ~260 in the river at the bailey gauge due to some natural flow. They said that they will likely turn the tunnel down this weekend if we get the rain that is forecast. If it stays up til tomorrow and you still want to paddle it, get it early before they change it. I suspect they will cut flow tomorrow AM from the tunnel.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/15 update...

Tunnel turned up to 300. DW thinks it will stay there for a couple days. Lots of variables right now. They are waiting to see what snowmelt response is to determine reservoir flows. Keep checking the flows and go get it!


----------



## DanOrion

Wooohooo! Turn up the tunnel!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/16 update...

Tunnel flow is steady at 300 cfs. Denver water thinks that they may cut the tunnel down to 250 or so wed or thur. They are trying to balance where they are getting the water from to not put too big of a dent in dillon. Keep an eye on the gauges.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/18 update...

Denver water says they plan to cut the tunnel back to 250 cfs today (down from 300). This should mean about 300-310 in the river. Tenative plan is to hold the tunnel at 250 all weekend, but if we get significant precip from afternoon storms this weekend, that could change. Check the gauges before you go, and remember they typically change flows mid morning.

In other news... check out the new wooden footbridge at the bailey fest campground. Its a nice timber footbridge connecting the meadows on either side of the river. The new footbridge will allow us to camp on one side of the river and party on the other side of the river and expand the bailey fest camp spot. Awesome!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/19 update...

Looks like they are turning down the tunnel to 200 cfs, about 245 in the river. Pretty low, but I did it at this level recently and still had a good time. 

It's raining a fair bit in Denver and the plains, which will likely reduce demand for water. They might turn the tunnel down again tomorrow. If you paddle Sunday, I'd recommend an early start. They changed the tunnel at 9am today, and it's taking 4 hrs lag for flow changes to get from the tunnel to Bailey, so flows drop at the put in around 1pm. Putting on a few hours before 1 should keep you ahead of a potential flow drop Sunday.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/21 update...

Denver water turned down the tunnel to 150 this weekend. They dont plan to change flows today, but expect flows could go up tomorrow after today's warm weather. Might bump the tunnel back up to 200 to 250.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/22 Update...

Denver Water turned up the tunnel today to about 175 cfs. Small increase. They expect flows to hold there until wed afternoon or thur morning. They are doing some maintenance on the tunnel that requires them to drop the tunnel to 70 cfs. They can't drop it in one big dip, so they are planning on dropping it in chunks. They think that the first drop might be wed afternoon around 3:30-4PM. If you are hitting bailey after work wed, check flows to make sure they didn't turn down the tunnel early. Its about a 4 hr lag from the tunnel to bailey right now, so if they turn it down at 3:30, you should have higher flows until 7:30 at the put in. After work should be ok, but check to make sure they don't turn down the tunnel earlier in the day and hose the afterwork. 

After the maintenance they will ramp back up to normal flows. They are expecting 200's.

I'm out of town this wednesday through the weekend, but will have Kevin check with Denver Water friday to get the memmorial weekend flow beta.


----------



## Miller Time

Are they performing more maintenance this weekend? They dropped the flow dramatically. Not looking good for the holiday weekend.


----------



## KSC

5/25 Update

Ian's out of town sipping wine, but as his substitute, I called Denver Water this morning. They're currently releasing about 100 cfs from the tunnel and don't anticipate increasing it much over the holiday weekend. He said it's possible that they'd bump it up to 150 cfs, but something would have to change dramatically for it to go higher than that.

The bottom line is to look elsewhere for water over the weekend.


----------



## DanOrion

Kevin, you must not know how to ask nicely. DW always turns up the tunnel for Ian.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

5/29 update...

Denver water turned up the tunnel to 275 cfs today. Looks like about 315 in the river at grant. Good enough for me!

Runoff is dropping and Denver water plans to adjust the tunnel to meet demand. Flows could go up or down a bit this week with warm weather and minimal precip in the forecast. I think it will be runnable all week. 

This weekend looks like it gets hotter and I would expect flows to bump up. More updates on that as the weekend gets closer.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/1 update...

Denver water plans to hold the tunnel steady at 275 cfs today. They think that they will probably keep the tunnel at that flow over the weekend. Flows are fun in the low 300's. Have a great weekend on the north fork if you get out there.

Check out the rough hewn log pedestrian bridge that the bailey fest landowner just finished. Its nice. We will be able to party on one side of the river and camp on the other for bailey fest, effectively doubling our fest party/campground space. Love it!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/4/update...

Denver Water is cutting back the tunnel from 275cfs down 50 cfs to 225 cfs today. Should result in about 270cfs in the river. Flows will fluctuate with demand, which is a function of temps and precip. I'm a little surprised that they are cutting flows and that demand is lower. Looks like a warm week ahead of us, so I am hoping that they turn up the tunnel a bit more.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/5 update...

Denver water is bumping up the tunnel to do a test. They told me 240 but the tunnel us reading 260. Either way, small bump up from 225, but every cfs helps. No word on whether the leave it there or drop back to 225 after the test today. 

In the next couple of days the think they will cut cheeseman and bump the tunnel to 275-300 flows.


----------



## vayaker

Hello,

What is a reasonable low level for Bailey? I will be in the Boulder area looking to boat in a few weeks and it looks like Bailey is the best option. I am from Virginia and I am used to sliding down mountain sides on damp rocks, so I am just wondering how low can you still get down it.

Also, I have been reading all the previous posts on Bailey and I think I figured out the best gauges to use. Roberts Tunnel + Grant = Flow. Is this correct?

Thank you for you help!


----------



## DanOrion

Bailey gage above 250 is fun. Above 350 is quite fun. Below 200 is wet rocks.
Bailey Gage: Bailey Gage
The river is fed by the Roberts Tunnel: Roberts Gage

When you go: Check the Bailey gage to see what flow is. Then check the Roberts gage to see if the tunnel is still on. The Grant gage is inbetween the tunnel and the Bailey gage.

Putin parking: East (downstream side) of ATF store. Be respectful at four falls. Don't let Carini get you.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Dan has it right. Your formula isn't right. Grant gauge is just downstream of the tunnel, so grant = natural flow plus the tunnel or what is total in the river. Bailey gauge is a few miles downstream and picks up more flow. If haiku gauge is above 250 you will have fun. Bailey will probably be running most days in the next month or two.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/6 update...

Denver Water turned up the tunnel to 275 today. 360ish in the river. Flows will probably stay up at that level or maybe bump a little higher over the next few days. If we get some big afternoon storms, that could drop demand and the flows, but thats unlikely.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/8 update...

Denver water is holding the tunnel steady at ~280 cfs. About 350 in Bailey. That's good fun!

They plan on holding the tunnel steady through the weekend unless it rains and drops demand. The recent rain lowered demand a bit and they dropped cheeseman flows and kept the tunnel steady. Should be a good weekend in the north fork. 

Check out Lyons outdoor games this weekend!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/11 update...

Denver Water turned up the tunnel to 350 cfs today. Yee-haw! Should mean about 400 @ grant, 420 @ bailey. That, my good friends, is over and out of the mank zone and bonifide grade A quality boating in a drought year.

With warm weather expected all week, flows should stay up around where they are now. Main variable is if afternoon storms bring significant precip to the area.

Get it while you can!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/13 update...

Denver water is holding the tunnel steady at 350 cfs. A tad over 400 in the river. Love it!

As other folks have noted... 400 seems to be the magic number where the mank starts to dissappear and the quality jumps up.

Get it while you can!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/15 update...

No changes to the tunnel planned for the weekend. As always weather could change it.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/22 update...

Summer is here. The tunnel has been 350-380 all week with no changes today. Hot and dry forecast means flows will stay up this weekend. 

Based on 2002 data and this years drought I think the north fork will runnable for the most of June, July, and the first half of august too, except for the occasional rain that will drop flows for a few days. 

Everyone I talked to who has paddled it over 400 recently has been loving it!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/25 update...

Denver water turned down the tunnel to ~280 cfs. Should mean about 300 cfs in the river. They are once again balancing how much comes ftom dillon vs cheeseman. Not a big demand change, just less out of the tunnel and more out of cheeseman. Sounds like they may take water out of drought reservoirs above cheeseman. Not sure how long current flows will last but it should be similar flows I'm the near term. 

400 cfs was great while it lasted!


----------



## ednaout

As always, THANKS Ian! I'm off to get some of those 300!


----------



## spthomson

Thanks from me as well for all the updates. Glad I got out there this weekend before it dropped.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

6/28 update...

Denver water bumped the tunnel up to 330 today. They think they might bump it up back to the 375 range in the next 4-5 days. Changes are due to operation treating locations and a bunch of stuff like lake levels algea blooms and the balancing act there. Amazing how many variables they have in the system. 

Odds are tunnel will stay at current flows or slightly higher over the weekend. Come and get it!

After work run was awesome last night. Quality paddling, got to chase a buddies gear, sunset was sublime and inspiring, and the takeout beers were ice cold! 

Next time you are floating the Bailey paddle out see if you can find the dome affectionately named "double nipple titty rock"


----------



## Cphilli

I think we've seen the double nipple titty rock. Don't forget deer dick to shark dick in deer creek rapid(rock slide to pointy rock boof), or mystery dick to sticky dick move(mystery eddy back to the right side).


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/2 update...

No changes planned for the tunnel today. Nice weekend flow bump, they probably heard Jmack was coming to paddle. 

Looking good for flows this week. Denver water doesn't see flows going down in the next few days, but they might go up a bit due to high demand. 

Flows over 400 in the heat of summer is awesome!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/5 update...

Denver water turned up the tunnel a bit to 400 today. Demand for water is high due to record heat and zero precip. Flows should stay up the next day or so, but rain in the forecast could change things up. Monsoon rain is forecast for the weekend. If it rains and demand drops, tunnel flows will go down. 

FYI, Denver Water is planning on testing new valves at cheeseman reservoir. To do the test, they will ramp up outflow below cheeseman dam to 900 cfs over a few days, and then back down again. During this time the roberts tunnel flows will drop very low. No word on when this will happen, but sometime in July / Aug is what I would guess. Engineers wanted to schedule it around Bailey Fest, but Dave didn't want it to impact the fest, so they are woking on timing (Thanks Dave!).


----------



## lmyers

deepsouthpaddler said:


> 7/5 update...
> 
> FYI, Denver Water is planning on testing new valves at cheeseman reservoir. To do the test, they will ramp up outflow below cheeseman dam to 900 cfs over a few days, and then back down again. During this time the roberts tunnel flows will drop very low. No word on when this will happen, but sometime in July / Aug is what I would guess. Engineers wanted to schedule it around Bailey Fest, but Dave didn't want it to impact the fest, so they are woking on timing (Thanks Dave!).


Thanks for the info. Do you expect Denver Water to move water down from Elevenmile to refill Cheeseman after the valve test? Pretty sweet that they timed it to not interfere with Bailey Fest!


----------



## Tindel

ooooooo - the chutes at 900! I'm there!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

No word on Denver water moving water down from higher reservoirs through elevenmile. They won't do it unless they really have to. Aurora issuing water from spinney and down through the system , and the take it out at strontium I think, so there is dome water in elevenmile now bur not much. 

Glad you saw DNT rock, Craig, and added some more sights to the list.


----------



## cadster

Any idea what's going on with Elevenmile releases?

Another 50 CFS jump would put it at a boatable level:
Detail Graph


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Elevenmile flows are from aurora moving water through the system. Don't know anything more than that.


----------



## JDHOG72

Damn 586....Bank the water prophet called it yesterday...peak has finally arrived...glad we slept at the putin


----------



## stubby

Looks like they're dialing back the tunnel some this morning, and it's dropping at Grant. Get it while you can!!!


----------



## DoubleYouEss

Ian, do you have an idea of when they will be cutting the flows way back on the Roberts tunnel to test Cheeseman? I lost a paddle on Bailey Friday as you may have seen, and was thinking of going in there with no water to try and retrieve it.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Don't know when the cheeseman test will be. Sometime in the next several months. 

Denver water dialed back the tunnel due to rain. After the rain stops and we heat up again, I'd expect the tunnel to creep back up. 

I hope somebody got lucky and had a great run sat am before flows dropped.


----------



## RiverWrangler

Yep, Ian, that would be us. A few of us caught the early train and get on around 10 thanks to som elderly motivation and an highly prized shuttle bunny. Flows were great 550ish by my experience. Here's a shot by Ken of my Superman impression. It was as fun as this pic looks.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Awesome Evan! Glad you guys got on the nice flows.

Denver Water turned back up the tunnel today to 280 cfs. Flows are about 360 cfs in the north fork. 

Weather forecast is looking like hot weather will be coming back. Flows should hold around current levels unless afternoon storms pop up to dampen demand.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/11 update...

Denver water bumped up the tunnel a bit again today. Up to 300 cfs coming out of the tunnel. Should be upper 300's in the river. Nice summer time flows. The tunnel continues to be a silver lining in a black year marred by drought and fires. 

Enjoy!

Also, Denver Water didn't see much increase in upstream flows from spinney and elevenmile for folks wanting more water up there. As always, check the gauges, but not looking good for high flows up there.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/12 update...

Up, up, and away! Denver Water turned up the tunnel another 75 cfs to 375. Should mean back up to the 430ish level in bailey. Yeah!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/19 update...

No changes from Denver Water today. Ole reliable is still flowing 320 cfs into the north fork. A nice, cool, refreshing mid 300's in the river for your summer time enjoyment.

Denver Water will be operating the tunnel based on demand this weekend. With 100 degree days back in the forecast, the tunnel could go up. Probably another good weekend on the north fork.... and gore is at 1120! 

Gore and Bailey... the drought duo. Gotta love em.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/23 update...

No changes to the tunnel today. Still flowing at 320 cfs with mid 300's in the river. No exact dates on the cheeseman valve test, but its looking like late august according to denver water.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/24 update...

No changes to the tunnel planned today. The little blip in the graph last night is due to the power plant tripping and dropping the flow before they got it up and going again.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/27 update...

No changes from Denver water today. They said that flows will likely stay at current level or bump up a little this weekend. should be a good weekend for paddling the north fork.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

7/31 Update... 

No changes to the tunnel today. Looks like the little rain bump is working its way through the north fork and coming back down. Denver water noted that rain brought up river flows and demand was decreasing a little in Denver. That could cause denver water to drop flows a bit tomorrow on the tunnel. Will check in tomorrow to see if they are changing flows.

Amazing how many days the north fork has been runnable this year... ole reliable.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/1 update...

Tunnel is dropping. Didn't get denver water on the phone. Looks like they dropped the tunnel to ~242 which means about 280 in the north fork. Not sure if the flows are still dropping through. They bumped up cheeseman outflow a bit, probably to balance out flows. We had a great run of 300+ days there!

I'll try to get denver water on the line today to get more info if I can.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Denver water is turning down the tunnel for a fishing event for disabled veterans. They said that they were turning it down to 175... still showing 242 at latest gauge reading. Notional plan is to keep it low at 175 and then turn the tunnel back up to about where it was before on friday for the weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/2 update...

Tunnel is still low. Disabled fishing event is wrapping up today. Denver Water plans to turn the tunnel back up to about 320 cfs tomorrow (actual rate to be determined tomorrow AM). 

The tunnel will kick up around 9am on friday. Increase in flow will likely hit the bailey put in around 1ish.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/3 update...

Denver Water turned up the tunnel to 320 cfs today. They started ramping up at 9:30. Should have water at the put in by early afternoon. Plans are to hold flows at around that level for the weekend. My guess is that they keep flows around that level into the fest weekend.

They are planning on dropping flows again the following weekend for another fishing event. Works out OK as thats gore race weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/8 update... hey that rhymes...

Denver Water bumped up the tunnel by about 20 cfs to around 370 coming out of the tunnel. Bailey Fest love bump!

The tunnel will likely be hovering in this general range through the weekend for Bailey Fest. Its gonna be a great time... so come on out to the Fest!

We've got Bailey for the advanced boaters, foxton and waterton for the intermediates, deckers for the begineers, and wellington lake is 10 miles from camp if you are looking for some flatwater (assume they allow boats on wellington).

If I haven't convicned you to come to the fest... how does 4 kegs and 20 cases of Oskar Blues Beer sway your decision? Thats what I thought! See you there.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/14 update...

Denver Water turned down the tunnel to 300 today. Still a good flow. If I remember correctly they plan on turning the tunnel down this weekend for a fishing event, but I'm not 100% sure. Will report back later.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/15 update...

Denver water cut the tunnel back to 225 cfs today. They are planning on dropping another 75 cfs tomorrow. There is a fishing event on the north fork this weekend, and they are dropping flows to accomodate them. They think that they will likely bump up flows after the weekend back into the 300 ish range.


----------



## cadster

Cheesman release has gone over 400, is this the beginning of the test?



deepsouthpaddler said:


> 7/5 update...
> 
> FYI, Denver Water is planning on testing new valves at cheeseman reservoir. To do the test, they will ramp up outflow below cheeseman dam to 900 cfs over a few days, and then back down again. During this time the roberts tunnel flows will drop very low. No word on when this will happen, but sometime in July / Aug is what I would guess. Engineers wanted to schedule it around Bailey Fest, but Dave didn't want it to impact the fest, so they are woking on timing (Thanks Dave!).


----------



## ednaout

AW says 294...is that accurate? Might be able to get out today after 2 (I'll know shortly after 1), if anyone is interested...although I'm kind of jonesin' to get up to the the poudre narrows if anyone is interested. PRR was last updated 8/14 at 1.7....shouldn't be too much lower....anyone????

303 four four four four 713
Beth


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Cadster... Cheeseman ramp up is picking up the slack from lowering the north fork for the fishing event. Demand also went up. Denver Water thinks they will bump cheeseman outflow up to 450ish. It will probably be around that level through the weekend while they do the fishing thing.

The valve test info I am getting from denver water is fuzzy. The test got pushed back and they don't have enough head on the reservoir to do a big flow test. The really couldn't tell me when or how much the valve test would be at this point.


----------



## cadster

For Cheesman Dam Go to:
Detail Graph


----------



## cadster

If you like maps, here are the South Platte gages:
http://map.unitedwaterdistrict.com/


----------



## miker

Does that mean Cheeseman is at good flows to run?


----------



## KSC

The Wildcat Canyon/Cheeseman run is above Cheeseman reservoir so that's still too low. There's some class III-IV run below there that nobody ever runs. I think it's in the CRC. A buddy & I almost did it once a long time ago when we were getting tired of running Foxton, but the comments from the buzz didn't really encourage us. It would probably be an adventure though. Otherwise I think the release would just affect Deckers & Waterton.


----------



## bobbuilds

poudre at 1.7 still.


we are thinking of hiking in below the dam this weekend. I will check it out.


----------



## miker

KSC said:


> The Wildcat Canyon/Cheeseman run is above Cheeseman reservoir so that's still too low. There's some class III-IV run below there that nobody ever runs. I think it's in the CRC. A buddy & I almost did it once a long time ago when we were getting tired of running Foxton, but the comments from the buzz didn't really encourage us. It would probably be an adventure though. Otherwise I think the release would just affect Deckers & Waterton.


Thanks Kevin


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/20 update...

Denver Water is bumping up the tunnel 100 cfs today, should land around 280 coming out of the tunnel. They are planning to bump up the tunnel tommorrow as well, somewhere around another 100 cfs bump. That should put the tunnel in the 350-400 range tuesday am, and put the north fork into a nice boatable flow.

Cheeseman releases into deckers are going down tomorrow. DW is rebalancing the flows after this weekend's fishing event on the north fork.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/21 update...

Denver water is turning up the tunnel to 375 cfs today. Great flows are back. Should be up at that level for the next several days at least, and from there... it depends on demand and the weather. Based on 2002 data, the drought flows won't last forever. I would treat any good flows at the end of Aug and into Sept as get it while you can before it drops. After about mid sept, the demand can really start dropping.

Also, word from Denver water is that they are notionally planning a cheeseman valve test the week after labor day. Still a moving target so timing may change. They are now saying that they will pulse 700 cfs out of cheeseman into deckers and waterton for a couple of hours. Not much of a window to paddle, but I will try to update the site before it happens.


----------



## spthomson

Thanks for the continued updates!


----------



## Osseous

Hi folks- thought I would take a minute to thank anyone who missed out on a nice weekend of Bailey runs this past weekend because of the reduced flows requested for the "fishing thing" that happened just upriver. It was a Project Healing Waters event for wounded warriors. I had the great pleasure of volunteering and witnessing the impact that a day on the river had on these folks who have sacrificed so much for our country. We had amputees, ptsd, blind and vision impaired anglers- all wading the river safely and with great success. I was somewhat blown away to see that the powers that be had seen fit to lower the flow for the weekend- and I wanted to thank them and share just how big an impact this experience had on the soldiers- and on the volunteers. You can see the show Fly Rod Chronicles this February on the "Battle at Boxwood" on Sportsman's Channel- I'm certain you'll be moved by the courage and commitment that made this weekend such a big success.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/22 update...

DW bumped up the tunnel ~40 cfs to 420 cfs. Demand went up so they pulled more. DW noted that this is as high as they want to run the tunnel because it's the max flow the can generate power with, any added flow would not fit in power generation. 

The good flows continue! I think I've paddled Bailey 25 times this year. It's my drought year savior!

Enjoy!


----------



## spthomson

^^^
Did they given any indication on the likelihood those flows will last through Saturday?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

spthomson said:


> ^^^
> Did they given any indication on the likelihood those flows will last through Saturday?


They did not talk about the weekend. They typically tell me what moves they are making and why, and give a feel for what the next couple of days might bring.

The main variable is precipitation on the front range, which directly impacts demand for water. If it rains a bunch... demand goes down, and they cut back flows. 

Looking at the weather forecast for this weekend, current flows etc, my guess would be that the tunnel would likely be in the 300-420 range for the weekend, so bailey will likely be running. I will check in with Denver Water friday to get the call for the weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/23 update...

No changes to the tunnel planned for today. Word from the after work crew last night... best flows of the season!

There is a monsoon low pressure system forecast to impact western colorado, but not forecast to impact much over the divide. If that system spills over the divide and dumps rain, flows will go down. Based on current forecast Denver Water expects flows to remain around where they are through the weekend.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/23 update... again...

Damn it... Denver water lied to me. They cut flows on the tunnel to 375 cfs. I've been dreaming about higher flows all afternoon. 

Apparently demand went down some and strontia was filling up quicker, so they made a later than normal call to cut back. 

Still good flows though...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

8/24 update...

Denver Water is cutting back the tunnel to 350 today (they think... haven't made 100% decision). They will probably leave it at 350 through the weekend. 

You know this... but get it while you can. As we get into september, demand starts to drop off rapidly... There is always the chance we can get good tunnel flows in september, and maybe a random few days in October or November, but the days of endless 300+ flows will soon be coming to an end.

Enjoy!


----------



## KSC

*8/30 update*

8/30 update...

Ian is finally so tired of running Bailey, he said he will never run it again... for one week... until he returns home from gallivanting across California with his lovely family. Fortunately, in his absence, he left his lackey with no life, yours truly, to do his dirty work. 

And now what you've all been waiting for. The latest report from Denver Water is they expect to maintain the current 350-380 range through the weekend. Of course there are the usual caveats. If demand wanes they could decrease flows. Also they plan to do a valve test on Cheesman in the near future which requires them to first decrease flows in order to drop the downstream reservoir levels, but most likely that won't happen until after this weekend.

The weather forecast looks fairly hot and dry through the weekend so that ought to be good news for you NF S. Platte lovers. If you're headed out to Bailey, don't forget to invite me!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/4 update...

No changes planned from Denver Water today. They cut back the tunnel yesterday to around 320, but still runnable flows in the river.

Denver water is talking about doing the cheeseman valve test next monday the 10th through the 12th. They will likely start ramping down tunnel flows later this week or this weekend to prep for that. More to come on that.

If you look at historical demand for water, things really start to ramp down in september. I think the days of endless summer flows on bailey will be coming to an end shortly, so get on the river before she is gone.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/6 update...

Denver water is cutting back the tunnel to 250 cfs today. They plan on cutting 50-100 cfs on fri / sat / sun to get the tunnel down to 80 cfs by end of day sunday. At the same time they are ramping up cheeseman outflow to the deckers run. Sounds like they are planning 400-500 cfs out of cheeseman by end of sunday. 

I think they will keep those flows mon-wed for a valve test out of cheeseman, and then they will go back to a balance between the tunnel and cheeseman.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Should have made it clearer that Denver Water will lower the tunnel each day over the next couple of days in increments to get down to the flow.

Sadly, I think the days of 400+ are over. It was one hell of a run there... so thankful that Bailey is around in a drought year!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/7 update...

The tunnel went down again... around 170ish. Bye bye bailey until at least after this cheeseman valve test is done.

Deckers paddlers... grab your boat... its going to have some water in it!


----------



## streetdoctor

Any update on how long deckers will hold?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Talked to denver water today. No update on how long the testing will go and how long flows will stay this way. From what I recall, they were supposed to do some testing tomorrow as well, so I would expect the current flows for another day.

Weather is forecast to get cooler with some precip later this week. After the test, they will balance out the the flows to get a similar ratio from the north fork vs. the main stem that they had before. If demand goes down due to weather, overall flows will be lower. I'll check in later this week and report back.


----------



## cadster

It's nice paddling Waterton with the mild temp water that's coming down the main stem.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/12 update...

Denver Water is done with the cheeseman valve test and they are turning the tunnel back up to 200 cfs. Too low for me.. but close. Cheeseman outflow into deckers is supposed to drop to around 200 also.

Demand is dropping, and there was lots of precip today, so I would expect things to stay low for a day or two. 

Its supposed to warm back up and get sunny, so we may see increased flows by the weekend.


----------



## streetdoctor

thanks for the updates! Hopefully foxton gets up to 250 for the weekend


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/13 update...

Denver water turned the tunnel back to 150 later yesterday after they started seeing a lot of rain up in the south platte basin. They got over an inch in many parts of the basin... biggest precip this year for the basin.

They cut cheeseman outflow back to 150 today as well. Due to the precip, water demand is low, and there is extra water in the river (but not enough to paddle on dammit!). It will take a couple of days for demand to creek back up and for flows to subside. 

Denver Water is waiting to see how things go... they will probably go up a bit on flows in the next several days as things dry up and warm up, but its hard to predict. 

I cant get denver water on the phone over the weekend, and I wouldn't be surprised if they bump flows up a notch this weekend.

Check the gauges and I will updtate when I know more.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/14 update...

And then there was Gore... 

Spoke with Denver Water today. Tunnel is still holding at 150 cfs. Strontia res is higher than they like it, so they probably won't be making any flow increases today. As the res drops back down, they may bump up flows, but they don't know if that will be this weekend, or early next week. Check the gauges this weekend just to make sure. They typically make weekend changes pretty early (ie 9-10) on the weekend if they do make a change.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/17 update...

Denver Water turned up the tunnel to 242 cfs (up from 200). Should be about 260 cfs in the river.

I used to say 300 was my min for bailey. I lowered it this season to 250, so current flow are bone zone, but good to go in my book.

Its supposed to be drier and warmer over the next few days, so flows could go up a little more potentially.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/21 update...

Denver water doesn't have any planned changes today. Holding the tunnel steady. Best guess from DW for the weekend is that flows hold steady. There is a chance flows could bump up slightly (20-50 cfs) if demand goes up over the weekend.


----------



## streetdoctor

deepsouthpaddler said:


> 9/21 update...
> 
> Denver water doesn't have any planned changes today. Holding the tunnel steady. Best guess from DW for the weekend is that flows hold steady. There is a chance flows could bump up slightly (20-50 cfs) if demand goes up over the weekend.


 
Excellent, thanks man!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

9/26 update...
Denver Water is cutting back the tunnel from ~250 to ~150 cfs today. Rain overnight dropped demand.

Denver water also cut back on 100 cfs out of cheeseman yesterday too.

Its that time of year when cooler weather, shorter days, fall precip, and upcoming first freeze mean that demand goes way down, and tunnel flows do as well. I wouldn't be surprised to see a couple of days of boatable flows in the fall on bailey, but they will be the exception from here on out.

It was a great bailey season... Now its time to pray for snow!


----------



## Pizzle

Put on Bailey at around noon on Wednesday, wasn't nearly as bad as one would think. Pretty sure we missed the bubble and the flow was around 160cfs. If you know all the lines really well, it wasn't that boney. Less boney than below the gnar on Big T at 200cfs. 
If you have a junk boat it might be worth an elf at these flows. Seeing the pot hole in the last drop of Tampax gives you a new respect for this section.


----------



## bobbuilds

^^^ for sure Paul! and the undercuts with the huge logs in them. uppercut and mystery eddy or just the over hung log move. I think it is sweet! or just to see how much 300 cfs brings it up in there.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

10/4 update...

Denver water turned up the tunnel to 230 cfs yesterday. Spoke with them today... they are perplexed that demand is higher than it should be. My guess is that the first snow (yeehaw!) in town coupled with freezing temps in the forecast will cut demand sharply as folks start turning off sprinklers for the winter. DW didn't have an answer for what there were going to do today, so the 230 could stay for a day or so... but I would bet it goes down. 

If mank in the snow is your thing... go get it!


----------

